# Linear Position Tranducer



## Sblk55 (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi guys,

Was wondering, we are using a Penny & Giles linear position transducer with a Penny & Giles DMP 210 controller. The controller is only used as a readout. One of the controllers died and these are no longer produced. Was wondering if you know of a 1/8 DIN digital readout that will work?

thanks in advance for any help Steve


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

any readout with potentiometer input should work (confirm that the linear transducer is potentiometer type and not digital type)
like this one https://www.omega.com/pptst/DP20.html


----------



## Sblk55 (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks oliquir, that dose look like it should do the job nicely. It dose do much more then I need but the price is very good. The last price for the Penny & Giles was $1000.

Thanks again Steve


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Red Lion sells a lot of digital readouts. If the output from your transmitter is a voltage analog, matching a readout is easy. It may take a little work to program the readout to indicate position accurately.

Example: A 0-10 vdc analog could represent 0 to 5 inches or 0 to 100 feet or any other measurement.

The cheap Red Lion displays are mostly 3000 counts. The better ones are 6000 counts.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Check out redlion.net/ panel meters.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Yep, your original indicator is a basic analog input device with universal inputs .


----------



## Sblk55 (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks Guys, They called Newark, who cross referenced a Simpson Falcon F45.
very poor paper work. With some trial and error got it to somewhat work but will not scale to the numbers we need.

Thanks again Steve


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Simpson’s when they work are the least expensive. Red Lions are a lot more flexible but cost a lot more too. If you can’t do it with those you get into PLCs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrical-EE (May 4, 2017)

Try something from asm


----------



## Sblk55 (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks, Would that be asm.com or is their web address something different?

Thanks Steve


----------

